# Benefits of Aikido?



## Hawke (Sep 27, 2008)

Greetings All,

I was wondering what benefits you have received from practicing Aikido?

In my case, Aikido has helped me with the following:

I can give a better massage by reading the subtle movements of my client's body.

Breakfalls (icy ground, falling from a bike, a very practical skill).

Better conflict management.

Better understanding of angles and circles.

Easier time to find my center and move from center.

Mixed with Kenpo (EPAK) be able to generate a lot of power with less effort.

Mixed with FMA knife drills and disarms (also energy drills) come easier.

Mixed with Silat get a better feel for body manipulations and take downs.

What about you guys?


----------



## Yari (Oct 6, 2008)

I would say mostley the same things... 

Center
Balance
Softer and harder conflict - knowing to use which
Friends
Good basis for self defence

/yari


----------



## tempus (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually it has improved my golf game.  I always had the habit of muscling everything.  Since Aikido I am a lot more relaxed in my swing.  Thus, I do not slice as much.  Although pitching is another story.....

-Gary


----------



## morph4me (Oct 7, 2008)

I find that one of the biggest and most unexpected benefits is at home and at work. I don't argue with people anymore, I take their side and lead them to mine. I love the way the aiki priniples work not only on the physical level, but the mental as well.


----------



## ejaazi (Oct 8, 2008)

Builds up pretty good endurance.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 8, 2008)

I breath better.  I'm able to manipulate people better (that's not always a bad thing if you think about it) by reading their energy.  I'm a happier person after the release of chemicals in my brain after training.  And, as stated regarding the massage, there are other times where being able to read subtle changes in the body of another person that comes in very handy.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Oct 8, 2008)

tempus said:


> Actually it has improved my golf game. I always had the habit of muscling everything. Since Aikido I am a lot more relaxed in my swing. Thus, I do not slice as much. Although pitching is another story.....
> 
> -Gary


 

I remember reading about that in a book called Ki in Daily Life.


----------

